# Sea Rocks



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Just a quick one..
Is there any issues with using rocks/stones that I've found on the seashore..?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe or maybe not. Depending on the composition/type of rock, it may have absorbed salt if near a saltwater environment and soaking in fresh water to remove salt can work. It is also possible that porous rock can absorb contaminants such as pesticides, oil, and other 'stuff' that may be present in the environment. Check and see if there are any local regulations that prevent you from removing rocks, driftwood, sand, etc. from the area you want to harvest these items from especially if this is a public area and always ask permission from the landowner if private property.

Generally, harvesting rocks/stones locally is fine as long as you know the background of the area and are permitted to collect.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

All the rocks in my tanks are coral/limestone found at the beach near the water. I soak them overnight in a 1/3 bleach/water solution and then let them completely dry in the hot sun or my very hot garage for about a week. Then they're good to go.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only drawback I have found is they are sharp/rough and you can get more injuries when fish bump or brush them.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> The only drawback I have found is they are sharp/rough and you can get more injuries when fish bump or brush them.


My rocks are white dead corals, very porous and rough/sharp all around. But I haven't had any fish scrapes or injuries in my tanks, which is surprising. Might be because my tanks are large and there is ample space all around the rocks.


----------

